# Decent a thousand points of necronS



## marshan ctan (Feb 7, 2011)

In my 1000 pts army of necrons it is new I only made it today i beat blood angels and chaos in blood angels i killed dante sanctum gaurds and death company in choas i killed karn with a instant kill a over glanced rhino squad of bezerkers terminator lord terminators predetor with lascannons 
sqaud of normal chaos space marines 
so i ran 
HQ 
deceiver
lord with ressurection orb 
troop
10warriors
10warriors
10warriors


----------



## Commander_Culln (Jul 6, 2009)

hrm... the only thing is, 2 expensicve HQ's in just 1000pts, not so sure, other than that quite good


----------

